# painting over old liquid nails on drywall



## pmplanet (Feb 26, 2012)

I removed paneling from old drywall to discover black liquid adhesive was used along with nails. I've sanded it smooth, tried Kilz latex primer which didn't work. What do I use to cover it before I paint it?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

BIN is what you need


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Scrape hard to get whatever you can off, prime directly the adhesive with BIN pigmented shellac- maybe twice- and then mud smooth, sand, prime and finish.


----------

